# Hi to everyone



## Simon42 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi everyone have been a member for a while but never posted.Am from England did anyone go to Seni 07 this year?


----------



## MJS (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome!!:ultracool

Mike


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 5, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## Zida'sukara (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello Simon, how are you? Welcome to the board and I hope you enjoy it! 

Barbara


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello simon!  Welcome to MT!  Tell us a bit about your training history and whatever else interests you!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Simon!


----------



## Drac (Jun 5, 2007)

Greetings Simon and Welcome to MT..Lots of folks from your side of the pond here..Enjoy..


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello Simon and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Hawke (Jun 5, 2007)

Greetings Simon,

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Shaderon (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Simon, I'm from the UK too, nice to see you here :wavey:


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Tames D (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 6, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Enjoy.


----------

